# Sonax BSD



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Having read and enjoyed following Harry's (Westerman) experiences with ONR finished off with Sonax BSD I thought I'd like to try the Sonax product.

Now after watching a number of YT videos and reading other threads, Sonax BSD looks brilliant but a number of people have mentioned that it clogs up microfiber towels. With MF towels not being cheap to replace, I wondered if anyone else on DW has any experience of this happening?


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Never had an issue personally; just wash the mf towel after use.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

No issues here. BSD is simply superb all round!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Never had any problems myself


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nah it’s fine, never had any clogging issues. 


Gone.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

No clogging up for me and I use BSD after every wash.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

no probs here

its one of the best products ever imo...works better than described


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not noticed any issues and regularly use.

Also works very well as a drying aid with AG Aqua wax as a 50/50 mix


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep, great product but definitely clogs up my MF. Have to wash after each use.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Webarno said:


> Yep, great product but definitely clogs up my MF. Have to wash after each use.


I wouldn't say clogging up but I'd still wash the MF afterwards anyway as I'd do for any applicator.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for all the replies, really appreciated. I'll get some on order and give it a try.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

You might want to try Carparts4less.

I just ordered three bottles for £19 including delivery.

I love the stuff. Always handy to have around.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Is there any difference in the Sonax BSD I need to order?

Clean Your Car are showing a grey coloured bottle at over £12 plus delivery and Carparts4less are showing a clear bottle with blue liquid at £7.60 delivered.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

FiestaRed said:


> Is there any difference in the Sonax BSD I need to order?
> 
> Clean Your Car are showing a grey coloured bottle at over £12 plus delivery and Carparts4less are showing a clear bottle with blue liquid at £7.60 delivered.


I've only ever known it as a clear bottle with blue liquid in it.

The Sonax website shows it this way too - https://www.sonax.com/Product-Search/(location)/19404-SONAX-XTREME-BrilliantShine-Detailer

PS - Don't forget to use the code "MAY16" on CP4L.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, just known it in a clear bottle with blue liquid.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

i think it used to be in a grey bottle..


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

G.P said:


> i think it used to be in a grey bottle..


Aah, wonder if it's just an old stock photo they have up then


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Please see youtube revew link showing Sonax BSD in a grey spray bottle. Review was posted in 2015.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

The older bottle was definitely a solid grey. Now they come in clear bottles. What I have noticed from my last 2 deliveries from Carparts4less (Carparts saver, seems to be their Ebay handle) is that the sprayer is different on my latest bottle. It's a lot bulkier with a tab for turning it to the spray position.
I haven't used it yet but it looks a nice strong affair.

I can understand people thinking BSD clogs microfibre. It's like spraying the car with a velvet glove:lol: It does tend to make the cloth feel a bit the same way but washes out okay.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

FiestaRed said:


> Having read and enjoyed following Harry's (Westerman) experiences with ONR finished off with Sonax BSD I thought I'd like to try the Sonax product.
> 
> Now after watching a number of YT videos and reading other threads, Sonax BSD looks brilliant but a number of people have mentioned that it clogs up microfiber towels. With MF towels not being cheap to replace, I wondered if anyone else on DW has any experience of this happening?


As said just wash the cloth after use. Do let us know how you get on with BSD it is different to many QD's personally I love it it can be a bit grabby when first applied and as I said I use a spray of DD acrylic spritz on the cloth to help this.
There a lots and lots of posts on here of people actually mixing BSD with other products to get different results. Not something I've tried but sounds interesting.
Lots of QD's give nice results but the best thing about BSD for me is that it can stay effective on the car for weeks.

Harry.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Its tons slicker and easier to apply when used on a wet car as a drying aid - so perhaps try using a damp mf to apply BSD to a dry car ?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Its tons slicker and easier to apply when used on a wet car as a drying aid - so perhaps try using a damp mf to apply BSD to a dry car ?


Your right it is. Found that out today. Much better when wet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I mix my BSD with a little PB spray and shine and it takes the grabbiness out of it. Can't say I've ever felt it clog a MF but then I always wash them after each use.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

If you are clogging yer MF with BSD, you are possibly either using too much product, or not folding and rotating your on/off MFs.

If I do whole car, I use 3 MFs folded (therefore 8 clean sides per MF). 1 to apply, 1 to remove, 1 to final wipe - panel by panel. 

I suspect it over applied. Less is more!


----------



## DKPowers (Aug 10, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

My three bottles arrived today. It would appear that Sonax have finally improved the spray heads! 

It now "sprays" out the bottle rather than "squirts" out.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

great! I'm due a new one soon


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

.Griff. said:


> My three bottles arrived today. It would appear that Sonax have finally improved the spray heads!
> 
> It now "sprays" out the bottle rather than "squirts" out.


Could you pop a pic of the new spray head up please, so we all know what to expect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks again for all the great replies, really appreciated.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Old spray head on left (DOM June 2016), New spray head on Right (DOM December 2017)


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

looks like their wheel cleaner spray head


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

As they run out of the old heads, all
Sonax spray bottles are moving to this new spray head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I love this product

best used on a wet car (after you sheet as much water off as possible) lovely to use and the beading is the some of the best I have seen, good water behaviour & leaves the car easier to clean!


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

It will stiffen your microfibre if you just leave it to dry. Washing it in non bio sorts it out though. Open fibre soft cloths suffer more it seems.

On another note - since using it i reckon the car attracts more dust than it used to. Has anyone else noticed anything similar? Seems worse after rain. Maybe another dusty rain season?


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

riskypicker said:


> It will stiffen your microfibre if you just leave it to dry. Washing it in non bio sorts it out though. Open fibre soft cloths suffer more it seems.
> 
> On another note - since using it i reckon the car attracts more dust than it used to. Has anyone else noticed anything similar? Seems worse after rain. Maybe another dusty rain season?


Don't know if it's anything to do with the BSD but a few days after washing and using BSD last week my car was absolutely covered in brown dust, looks like I've driven through the Sahara!


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:


> Don't know if it's anything to do with the BSD but a few days after washing and using BSD last week my car was absolutely covered in brown dust, looks like I've driven through the Sahara!


Lots of pollen about at the moment, maybe it's that.

We live in a rural location and within minutes of washing the car, it's getting covered in pollen.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

You get a lot of brown dust/sand in the rain when it hasn't rained (or rained much) in previous days. My freshly Autoglym UHD waxed car has currently got some of what looks like a desert on it too. It's no worse than when I had Exo on the car though tbh.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:


> Don't know if it's anything to do with the BSD but a few days after washing and using BSD last week my car was absolutely covered in brown dust, looks like I've driven through the Sahara!


Same here, after using BSD. However, there's a lot of dust in the air. And pollen! My black car, after a wash, is dusty within half an hour of washing. It just shows much is in the air.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Its not the BSD. 2 cars on my drive, one washed, dried with a Nano Sealant and topped with BSD is covered in the same amount of pollen as the other which was given the top to toe treatment 1 day afterwards of SRP, EGP and then a Si02 sealant.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My car too has lots of dirty dusty marks after a shower.
Dark colours are great for this

Difficult to know if it's water mixing with standing dust/pollen etc on the car or whether the rain has the muck in it.

Whichever I think most people are having the same problem and all the cars in our communal car park are the same.

Harry


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Love the new spray bottles, that was my main gripe with BSD before, actually getting it onto the car. Now it sprays a nice amount of product. Never been grabby for me either and doesn't clog MF's although as others do, I wash mine after each use


----------



## q5man (Apr 30, 2018)

Try BSD mixed 50:50 with Chemical Bro's V07, works very nicely 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Been using BSD for a long time as one of my favourite products. There is no silicone in the product which I think accounts for the reason many say it grabs. The trick is a light mist, wiped over then buffed. Below it was added at the time of drying, really easy and it is the _only_ product on the car. That is a pretty good result for a £7 product.


----------



## q5man (Apr 30, 2018)

shine247 said:


> Been using BSD for a long time as one of my favourite products. There is no silicone in the product which I think accounts for the reason many say it grabs. The trick is a light mist, wiped over then buffed. Below it was added at the time of drying, really easy and it is the _only_ product on the car. That is a pretty good result for a £7 product.


Very nice  And I find a little goes a long way too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

So I tried BSD on the car yesterday and did a 50:50 with Collinite 845 on the bonnet. Couldn't really split the two immediately after application other than the Collinite being smooth like you'd expect and the BSD "dragging" like you might expect.
Fast forward to this evening and 80 miles on the clock in the dry dusty conditions this weekend and as the sun came down and caught the bonnet at the right angle I couldn't believe how much more dust was on the "smooth" Collinite side. The line down the middle is very distinct, and you can zoom into the hires original image linked below you can see the difference is dramatic.
I'm sold on this product.










HiRes:
https://i.imgur.com/eYgqyMp.jpg


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not replacement for an LSP though. Personally I use Collinite 845 twice a year when I do a full detail, then use BSD after every wash as a top-up.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of 845 and 915, but often these things are subjective. I was just struck by the obvious difference.
We often see just cleaned images and the cars look great, as they should, but to see the effect of a product keeping it cleaner for longer is maybe what we should be reporting on aswell.
The BSD went on and off over the whole car in maybe 15 mins, so I could apply it every other week in the summer for that longer lasting clean look, and save my Collis for the winter protection.
It might be worth repeating the 50:50 in the winter to see the effect in wet and wintery conditions.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

For some time now I have used Colly 476, 2 coats applied with a 24 hour gap.

The only maintenance has been wash or ONR (wash) followed by BSD and occasionally a sealant such as DoDo Acrylic spritz.

There is no need to re apply the wax for 6 months and I bet you could wait 12 months. The build up of polymers from ONR, BSD and sealant keep the finish feeling and looking superb.

Harry


----------

